# 9K on Liquimoly on '18 GSW beating on it with Stage 2 IS20



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's my latest. Pushed it the furthest so far. ~9K miles and changed it just at 30K total. 100% of this interval was with a new turbo (was slightly used but new to me/my car) and Stage 2 software. This interval included lots of hard driving, about a dozen quarter mile launches and numerous shorter 0-60 run. I drove the crap out of it. Still probably 60% highway cruising. Liquimoly Leichtlauf High Tech 5W40 with Ceratec additive added when changed. (can see the moly/boron numbers from it) Looks like it held up great. I had zero consumption over the interval. I'll be going back to my ~7.5K change now but just was curious what 9K looked like with the hard use/extra power. Looks like it sheared to 30w but not by much. Also looks like the K&N "oh my god it will ruin engine rock-catcher" air filter is still doing a good job at filtering. Based on the data I have so far (TBN/viscosity graphs), I'd say 7.5K is a great interval to use/safe - it's 3/year for me which is fine/not overkill.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

None of this surprises me. Today's oils are really good and those that have to change them earlier than the recommendation are usually throwing away their money. 

I stress to all my clients that anything done before the factory recommends it is making me rich.


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

The oil can last a long time without breaking down, but all of the very small particles that pass right through the filter will build up in the engine.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I totally get that. 

I explain to my clients that I want to keep their car on the road for 200k. The odds of a car making it to that mileage are poor. The car looses its value and usually gets totaled or a repair cost so much it's not worth fixing any more. 

I find it difficult to tell the client that they need to service the engine so it will last 400k+ miles. Changing the oil twice as recommended does little in saving you money. The oil and filter manufacturers and the shops are the ones that are making it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Butcher said:


> I totally get that.
> 
> I explain to my clients that I want to keep their car on the road for 200k. The odds of a car making it to that mileage are poor. The car looses its value and usually gets totaled or a repair cost so much it's not worth fixing any more.
> 
> I find it difficult to tell the client that they need to service the engine so it will last 400k+ miles. Changing the oil twice as recommended does little in saving you money. The oil and filter manufacturers and the shops are the ones that are making it.


You are correct - so many folks lose their minds about this/do v. short interval changes and only keep the car 3-4 years anyway. My old MK4 Jetta 2.0 is still running at almost 300K miles and I had it since new and drove it ~220K - 10K oil changes on M1.


----------

